# We Need More Smileys



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Rollitup I gotta say that this is the best forum/chat site by far, I go to high times.com & I don't like it, it is very trashy. Everyone here for the most part are very friendly & seem to keep it pretty clean. 
Well the reason I am writing today is that I would like to see more smileys, maybe more of a varity, more colors more choices...we need an I love you one, and a kiss kiss one, we need one holding a hooka....lol... I think you get my drift. Also have you thought about putting up a donation ad for rollitup it help with your costs? Just a thought! Have a great day


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 9, 2007)

I think there is a kissy one? There is in the chat anyways.


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Man not even a reply... does rollitup not care about our input? If not why have a request box. I am new here so I don't know proper ediquette, but from where I come from you at least answer your patrons....Thx Blaz.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah I agree with _Blazin24/7_, we do need more smileys. Somebody needs to repile back....


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 13, 2007)

Give'em time guys. Im sure they have other things to do...I inquired about a chat, and not even a week later I got a kickass chat.....Hang in there.


----------



## potroast (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't know, I'd say that 62 emoticons is a pretty good selection! Are you using the advanced message editor, where you can click on "more smilies?"


----------



## dankciti (Feb 13, 2007)

i think we need moderators to keep up on minors and ther ousting (FROM A LITIGATION STANDPOINT)

the jobs is what i like to call insurance.

as long as we make a posative enforcment policy with zero tolerence we wont lose anyone.

if they want to join again make a new profile and dont say 'hey i was that kid you guys punted' theyy will just post smarter and shadow more.

its good to promote that so feds/inernet watchdog groups leave us alone


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 14, 2007)

_I agree with Dank... that has become a huge problem... in the liighter side I talked with rollitup in the chat room this am and they sais they would look into more smilies in the forum & chat.... so there ya go ... a straight answer..... thanx for repying....._


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2007)

maybe something like...............................this?


http://websmileys.com/sm/violent/sterb207.gif 
http://websmileys.com/sm/violent/sterb225.gif
http://websmileys.com/sm/violent/sterb237.gif
http://websmileys.com/sm/violent/sterb233.gif
http://websmileys.com/sm/violent/sterb249.gif
http://websmileys.com/sm/violent/sterb246.gif
http://websmileys.com/sm/violent/sterb301.gif
http://websmileys.com/sm/violent/sterb303.gif
http://websmileys.com/sm/violent/sterb125.gif


----------

